# Rachelle leah



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet, she is hot. I wonder how good the other pics will be.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Niceeeee, Daniel Craig interview.

Oh, she's hot aswell.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

NCK said:


> Niceeeee, Daniel Craig interview.
> 
> Oh, she's hot aswell.


I'm not even gonna lie the bond special caught my attention and got me excited more then the naked leah


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

ean6789 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie the bond special caught my attention and got me excited more then the naked leah



Now that is just WRONG!!


Oooh Rachelle Hopefully mine will be in the mail today!!! raise01:raise01:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

can someone post pics ? xD


----------



## bAz666 (Feb 17, 2008)

Somebody need to post the pics


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I shall be purchasing sometime this week for sure hahaha this is gonna be collectible in my eyes.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen a "Girls of the UFC Calendar?"

http://ufcstore.seenon.com/detail.php?p=64715 is nice, but not what I had in mind


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bAz666 said:


> Somebody need to post the pics





dontazo said:


> can someone post pics ? xD


As much I want to see Rachelle nekkid, nudity isn't allowed on the forum unless it's Plazz.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wafb said:


> As much I want to see Rachelle nekkid, nudity isn't allowed on the forum unless it's Plazz.


Can't we break the rules? Just this once. :thumb02:

Its rach leah!

awell ill brb alt+tab+mad google skills ftw
:cool03:


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

pics come out tomorrow
..according to Dana they are not airbrushed and they are THAT FKIN GOOD!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasnt sure if I was going to buy the magazine but now it looks like I am.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I wasn't sure if I was either. I hope Ariannny poses some day too:drool01:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I wasn't sure if I was either. I hope Ariannny poses some day too:drool01:


Repped for recognizing Arianny is the hottest of them all! But I will still be buying this for sure


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

My friend gets free playboy for a year, so i am def going to check it out. Also it is the elctronic copy...


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I wasnt sure if I was going to buy the magazine but now it looks like I am.



Dear god, you had doubts about seeing Leah nekked? This is one of those where ya cant pass up buying.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Dear god, you had doubts about seeing Leah nekked? This is one of those where ya cant pass up buying.


It's not that I had doubts of seeing her naked its that I had doubts of paying for something when I can find them for free online, and I assume its embarrassing buying porno.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a little disappointed it's Playboy and not one of the more nekked magazines, but this will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> pics come out tomorrow
> ..according to Dana *they are not airbrushed* and they are THAT FKIN GOOD!!


I want to see them before I believe it. It would be the first pics in the history of the magazine that are not airbrushed to death.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

I would very much like to touch Rachel Leah, leading to possibly even intercourse, even if only entry through her ear, thank you.





ermmm yeh she's nice, always preffered Ariany though, but this girl is fit.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I jsut posted a link to the Playboy video of her photo shoot in this awesome thread.

Don't worry mods it is in line with the rest of the pics there. Please understand that you should be of proper age to view some of these photos. :thumb02:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-l...rl-picture-thread-its-hott-60.html#post684941

I still haven't figured out how to embed videos here either.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I jsut posted a link to the Playboy video of her photo shoot in this awesome thread.
> 
> Don't worry mods it is in line with the rest of the pics there. Please understand that you should be of proper age to view some of these photos. :thumb02:
> 
> ...




you are an absoloute legend for posting that, rep!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

wafb said:


> As much I want to see Rachelle nekkid, nudity isn't allowed on the forum unless it's Plazz.


Me and Arianny should do a spread together


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We wouldn't be able to handle it plazz. It'd be too intense.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Get out of here and go win me some money!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't worry it's almost time to go to sleep so it's happening.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Me and Arianny should do a spread together


When you say do a spread, you meant bed spread right?:thumb01:


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

lighting fast moderation!!!..

cant we make an exception? its UFC related damn it and public deserves to know.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

That removal was quick, but I saw them just in time! 

repped


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Philivey2k8 said:


> That removal was quick, but I saw them just in time!
> 
> repped


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

We are pretty much all men here so no reason why I cant post a link.​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> We are pretty much all men here so no reason why I cant post a link.​




C'mon man you know the rules:

http://www.mmaforum.com/women-mma/3234-no-nudity-automatic-ban.html

No more links please.​


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

Walker said:


> C'mon man you know the rules:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/women-mma/3234-no-nudity-automatic-ban.html
> 
> No more links please. [/LEFT]


is hinting about the website allowed, without posting any links whatsoever?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes Rachelle's pictures are available but *do not post them or a link to them or you will get an infraction/banned.* We do have members and visitors under the legal age to view them and there is a rule against posting links of this kind.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Use your heads guys i know you are all excited to put it out there but we do have young minds around here..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

d(^_^)


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

xeberus said:


> d(^_^)


please post a photocopy of your driver license sir!

j/k check pm's


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn I missed the link. Good thing I can hopefully find it somewhere else.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

The pics are out? Google time lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just found them and honestly they really arent as exciting as I'd thought they'd be. Looks like I wont be buying it after all.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Playboy = Boring

Although she's hot...I'll pass on throwing away my money to see it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I just found them and honestly they really arent as exciting as I'd thought they'd be. Looks like I wont be buying it after all.


Yea. I was hoping for a good "down under" shot. Don't get me wrong they were pretty good for playboy. But if it wasn't rachelle leah I prob wouldnt have looked twice.

Also off subject question: if I wanted to rep MLS or NCC should I pos or neg rep them? since they have decked red rep?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Yea. I was hoping for a good "down under" shot. Don't get me wrong they were pretty good for playboy. But if it wasn't rachelle leah I prob wouldnt have looked twice.
> 
> Also off subject question: if I wanted to rep you or NCC should I pos or neg rep you? since you have decked red rep?


I have green rep so pos rep me. I'm not sure how it works if you have neg rep but I assume you should neg rep NCC since he has red rep.

EDIT:

I guess its the same for MLS.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ya, i agree. they're ok but i am past boobs porn at this point. i want to see the vag!


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Seen the pictures, just google.

She's OK, pictures are nothing great.

Nice landing strip.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, they're nothing special. She's still hot though.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Playboy has always marketed themselves as "we're not the pink taco stand, go to Penthouse or Hustler or w/e if you want that."

RE: whether or not the pics were airbrushed, airbrushing is probably considered different from digital alteration, btw. And Dana would NEVER lie to UFC fans.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Disappointing. I was hoping for a pic with the UFC ring girl uniform in some form :thumbsdown:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> btw. And Dana would NEVER lie to UFC fans.


BAHHAAHA +rep


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Confirming that this thread does not deliver.


----------

